# ISPConfig 3 - Redirections



## X.NET (1. Dez. 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinen Redirections. Es scheint das ich da einen kleinen Fehler drin habe:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   !^www\.myurl\.net$ [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ http://myurl.net/$1 [L,R=301]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^myurl\.net$ [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /home/clients/client1/web1/web/www/$1 [L,R=301]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^sub1.myurl\.net$ [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /home/clients/client1/web1/web/sub1/$1 [L,R=301]
```
Die URL www.myurl.net wird wie gewünscht auf myurl.net weitergeleitet aber leider mit einen doppelten / am Ende - http://myurl.net//
Wie schreibe ich das denn richtig - habe jetzt ziemlich lange in diesem Forum und auch per Google gesucht - aber egal was ich ausprobiere - entweder funktioniert es gar nicht oder ich habe den doppelten / am Ende.

Wenn mir das mal jemand erklären könnte wäre ich mehr als dankbar!

Grüsse @ all!
Michael


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

Wenn Du bestimmte Webseiten in eigenen Verzeichnissen haben willst, dann legt man normalerweise dafür eine eigene Webseite an. das mitd en Redirects geht zwar auch, Du kannst dann ber z.B. keine CMS Systeme mit eigenen .htaccess dateien die ein rewrite beinhalten mehr benutzen.

Ansonsten sieht es anz ok aus, die Zeile :

sub1.myurl\.net

müsste aber wohl sein:

sub1\.myurl\.net

oder Du nimmst einfach die in ISPConfig eingebauten rewrite Funktionen zum Erstellen der Regeln.


----------



## X.NET (18. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,



Zitat von Till:


> oder Du nimmst einfach die in ISPConfig eingebauten rewrite Funktionen zum Erstellen der Regeln.


ja das funktioniert wunderbar. . . 

Es gibt ja momentan:
No redirect
No flag
R
L
R,L

Wo kann ich in ISPConfig die Flag Auswahl erweitern? z.B. mit:
R=301
L,R=301


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2009)

Dazu müsstest Du den code des apache Modules ändern.


----------

